
Miniflux is a minimalist and opinionated feed reader - mrzool
https://miniflux.app/
======
dsr_
There's something terribly wrong when the first feature listed is "optimized
for readability" and it's written in light-gray on white font so that I can
barely make it out.

Higher contrast is a necessity.

Also, "No dependencies" and "Depends on PostgreSQL" are contradictory.

